# Werbt einen Freund!



## Dauerstudent (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte einen Spieler/eine Spielerin für Werbt einen Freund werben.

 Also, Neueinsteiger, wenn Ihr noch einen Probeaccount habt, upgradet noch nicht, und meldet Euch zuerst bei mir  (hotzenplotz34@hotmail.de)

 Selbst wenn Ihr einen Level 20 Charakter habt, in weniger als Stunde (wenn überhaupt) haben wir den wieder erspielt und ihr könnt bis Level 80 alle Boni , z.B. 3 mal so schnelles Leveln)von Werbt einen Freund nutzen!

 Solltet ihr erwägen, zu schauen, ob wir uns verstehen, lade ich euch gerne ein und ihr macht erstmal nur einen Probeaccount, und wir spielen bis lvl 20, um zu schauen, ob es passt

 Dienen kann ich mit den üblichen Vergütungen, wenn wir auf meinem Heimatrealm anfangen (Taschen, Gold, etc.)

 Ich lege keinerlei Wert auf das Mount oder auf den Freimonat. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, verschiedene Charaktere zu leveln.

 Ich muss nicht um jeden Preis jemanden finden, es muss jemand sein, mit dem man angenehm zusammen spielen kann. Keine Prollos, Superroxxors etc.

  Gern helfe ich Neueinsteigern, gern lasse mir ein bisschen Zeit. Mir macht einfach auch das Gruppenspiel Spass. Wen DU die Welt sehen willst, machen wir Quests und spielen die Storylines durch. Willst Du per PvP leveln, machen wir das. Soll es das Leveln durch den Dungeonfinder sein, auch das geht.

 Das Wichtigste: Was ich Euch garantieren kann: Ich bin online. D.h., wenn wir uns eine Zeit ausmachen, dann bin ich auch da. Und bei mir stellt nicht die Mutti/Frau den Strom ab Wenn ihr Euren Account erweitert habt, lauft ihr nicht Gefahr, den Werber nie wieder zu sehen. Was ich zusage, halte ich auch ein. 

 Anzahl der geplanten Charaktere: Sollten wir uns vorher ausmachen. Deswegen mach ich aber hier im Voraus keine utopischen Versprechungen. Auch hier gilt: Zusagen werden eingehalten.




 Freue mich auf Antworten:

 hotzenplotz34@hotmail.de


----------



## Dauerstudent (8. Mai 2012)

/48 h : Push


----------



## Dauerstudent (11. Mai 2012)

/48 h push


----------



## Dauerstudent (13. Mai 2012)

/48 h push


----------



## Dauerstudent (17. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## wowdaniel111 (19. Mai 2012)

auf welchen realm ist denn deine heimat und willst du horde oder alli spielen


----------



## Dauerstudent (22. Mai 2012)

wowdaniel111 schrieb:


> auf welchen realm ist denn deine heimat und willst du horde oder alli spielen



Realm ist Aegwynn Horde.


----------



## Dauerstudent (24. Mai 2012)

/push 

Freue mich immer noch über Post


----------



## Dauerstudent (28. Mai 2012)

/push


----------

